# The Wicked West Ghost Town Of Jose Ramona Ave.



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

Well we are done with the external section of this years extreme yard haunt. "The Wicked West Ghost Town"











Here are some compleated project photos.
http://picasaweb.google.com/wickedw...?authkey=Gv1sRgCPHY-qvcqs7-Fw&feat=directlink

Here is this years story we based the haunt on "The Legend Of The Rosa Witch" http://www.srhalloween.com

Stay updated and get the latest photos at www.facebook.com/santarosalights


What do you guys think?


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow, that is fantastic. I wish I lived closer so I could stop by and get a better look!


----------



## MX245 (Oct 20, 2009)

That place is kick-ass! Makes mine look a little cheap but we all gotta start somewhere.


----------



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

MX245 said:


> That place is kick-ass! Makes mine look a little cheap but we all gotta start somewhere.




wow love yours... where are you located?


----------

